# Medication : Linament for Swelling /bruises/ shot sites/ arthritis



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Brace linament: swellings, bruises, shot sites 
Not deep dark secret....horse vets use it a lot for "sweating" tendons down and works great on "bows", if caught early. 

One small jar of DMSO jel, take out about 1/3rd of the jel, add 6-10cc of Dex 2 or 4mg... or until the jel turns hot while stirring.(you know you have enough when this happens.) 

TOTALLY off lable for food animals 
Now, for another trick..... add some Nitrofurizone jel (you know that yellow jel stuff, that causes cancer?) and you have your wound antibiotic included. 
Have a jar of it in my barn for knots,cuts, injection swells & ME. 

BTW.....unless you LIKE the taste of strong garlic.....WEAR GLOVES cause it will go through the skin. 

You can use liquid or the jel...I just like the jel because it's easier to handle and I get lots less on me. I would suggest the dabber bottles that Vicki mentioned for the liquid. Don't mix very much at a time because actually you won't use very much....20cc DMSO to 3-5cc of dex. Until the bottle turns warm in your hand. We really never measured it precisely......just squirted some in.

The above recipes I had saved on my computer from Kaye. 

I also mix up jell DMSO w/ MSM and Mint for edema or hurt arthritic limbs on myself
For a little goat that got tetnus DMSO /MSM/ Colidal Silver and Dex were mixed and rubbed down his spine and legs two and three times a day (he recovered) 
This along with the traditional treatments from the VET.


----------

